# Please Welcome our newest Sponsor!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please help me welcome Rick Perry and Winglock Custom Calls as our newest sponsor of Nodak Outdoors!

I've been selling his duck and goose calls for the past year and have been really happy with them, and Rick is a top notch guy. I'm even going to be carrying all of his new styles and calls next week, so I'm really excited to see them.

Nodak Outoors Calls

So please thank Rick for helping support the forums!

:welcome:

www.winglockcalls.com


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Rick.... :beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Rick and Winglock Calls. I happen to have one of yours and I like it quite a bit. Once again thanks for sporsoring the site.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Welcome Rick!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome Rick, I love your calls. Have one duck call and one goose call, best out there for the price!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome!! :beer:


----------



## range 2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Welcome
Your calls are great.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome to a great site.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Welcome and thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Rick, kinda new here myself :beer:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Love my Winglock calls.....welcome to NoDak Rick! Thanks for the support!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

welcome Rick Perry and Winglock Custom Calls and thank you for sponsoring the site!

Spoiler92


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:welcome:

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Welcome and thank You!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

welcome!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome! I met Rick at Game Fair a couple of years ago - Great guy...

I am sure he will have a booth at Game Fair this year, stop by and check him out.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome Winglock Calls and thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Winglock for your sponsorship of the Nodak Outdoors forums.
:beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

:welcome: :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

HEY there !!! Welcome to Nodak Outdoors.. Thanks for sponsoring the site!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:welcome:

Benelli


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome, and thanks! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Welcome!! :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Winglock?

Rick Perry?

Isn't he in Journey?

Just kidding Rick! Great to see you hanging now in my future home turf!

And thank you for supporting this site, as Chris has done a superb job building it. He and I met some years ago when he invited me to hunt some geese outside Fargo. It was a great hunt and made even better by virtue of meeting new friends!!!


----------

